# new coopers brew A IPA



## mongey (21/1/16)

anyone drinking one of these yet ?

I am going to put one down this weekend with 1.5kg LDM and some steeped grains.

Is the can hoppy stock ?wondering how hard I should go on the hops in the boil


----------



## Digga (21/1/16)

I'm also going to get one of these on and an amber ale this weekend. 
So far I have done the boot makers pale ale and the Ruby porter.
The ruby porter came out good but as I didn't put it in ianh spreadsheet before making and just doing as per the can instructions it came out around 4% so I am currently naturally carbing in the keg to get it to full strength beer. I had a 1.5l taster carbed with a carb cap and it was good.
The bootmakers pale I cant comment on as something went wrong as I brewed after a 13hr day pub crawl and forgot to put air lock in and put in into the brew fridge that could have done with a clean. Anyways started tasting bad 2 days before cold crash and has a mad sour after taste, the beer looked fine on packaging so don't know what type of shit has gone on with it. Trying to save it by keg hopping with 100g of southern cross but don't think it's coming back from the infinite end!
Anyways I bought most of the new range and endevour to brew them all as coopers recommend before adding extra grains and hops.
See if they are worth the hype.


----------



## mongey (25/1/16)

so, put it down yesterday

added 1.5 kg LDM. did a 30 min boil with some left over hops I had. a little Nelson , mosaic and cascade at the end


I ordered us05 for it but didint realize till I was ready to pitch the yeast ESB forgot to send it. So I ended up using the 7g in the tin and another white coopers 7g satchel I had in the freezer, OG was 1054 so was iffy if just a single 7g was enough . even though they were in the same white coopers packs I think they are different yeasts as they were different colours . so who knows what combo I used ??

hydro sample tatsed good for wort and it's bubbling away already so time will tell


----------



## Digga (25/1/16)

I also put done one of these and the amber ale today.
Also just used the kit yeast rehydrated. The porter I did I have just put in the keg fridge to get stuck into tomorrow as I naturally carbed it to get to 4.5%
I got exactly the same OG as you with 1.5kg of DME! Although ianh's spreadsheet is telling me it should be 1048 from memory. As coopers recommend using the 1.5kg of DME I'd say there 7g package alone would be sufficient to get it through. I have never had an issue with there 7g packets. But always had a better result dumping a new brew on a previous yeast cake..
suppose we will see how these turn out in a few weeks! I always used more hops with the older IPA cans but as I stated previously just wanting to see how good these cans are on their own. Will just keg hop if I'm under whelmed!


----------



## xenon2000 (25/1/16)

mongey said:


> so, put it down yesterday
> 
> added 1.5 kg LDM. did a 30 min boil with some left over hops I had. a little Nelson , mosaic and cascade at the end
> 
> ...


I was always under the impression that you don't freeze yeast. Hops, sure , they are a plant product that can handle it but I'm pretty sure with yeast being a living oranism that freezing = death.


----------



## GibboQLD (25/1/16)

xenon2000 said:


> I was always under the impression that you don't freeze yeast


You _can_ freeze yeast, but it's not as simple as just throwing it in the freezer next to the peas.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/50154-lets-freeze-some-yeast/


----------



## AlwayzLoozeCount (26/1/16)

I bought a few of them, I've got the Bookmaker pale ale and the Brew A IPA on tap at the moment and on Saturday I put the porter and amber ale in primary.

I just brewed them up with 1kg of LDME each, the IPA to 18L and the pale ale to 21L, used US-05 yeast in both.

Neither of them are particularly hoppy, the IPA seems pretty smooth and a nice taste to it but I don't taste any of the grapefruit they mentioned on the tin, I'm a bit sad that they discontinued the Thomas Coopers IPA and replaced it with this, IMHO the Thomas Coopers Selection IPA was a much better drop.

The Bookmaker Pale Ale has an odd taste to it, I can't put my finger on it. Tastes a bit like tinned pineapple juice watered down, has very little aroma. It's OK though. 

Both brews hold a good head that lasts for the whole glass and leaves those nice white lines inside the glass. 

I'm gonna leave them both for another week in the keg to see if they improve a bit.


----------



## mongey (26/1/16)

xenon2000 said:


> I was always under the impression that you don't freeze yeast. Hops, sure , they are a plant product that can handle it but I'm pretty sure with yeast being a living oranism that freezing = death.


I thought it was fine but could be wrong. I know you can freeze dry yeast for bread , figured homebrew yeast would be the same.

From danstar. They believe that freezing can be better than room temp. As long as the pack Isn't opened. 

http://www.danstaryeast.com/articles/freezing-dry-yeast


----------



## indica86 (26/1/16)

Dry yeast freezes without issue.


----------



## AlwayzLoozeCount (30/1/16)

AlwayzLoozeCount said:


> I bought a few of them, I've got the Bookmaker pale ale and the Brew A IPA on tap at the moment and on Saturday I put the porter and amber ale in primary.
> 
> I just brewed them up with 1kg of LDME each, the IPA to 18L and the pale ale to 21L, used US-05 yeast in both.
> 
> ...


OK I take most of that back, its pretty delicious, bit of late hopping or dry hopping and these would be awesome.

Still wish the old IPA was still in production though.


----------



## peekaboo_jones (30/1/16)

Sounds good. I'll have to grab one soon.
I've got one of the original IPA cans ready to go. Last time I made it was steeped and dry hopped with cascade, Chinook and Citra. Pretty good but a bit harsh. 
Sorry to thread hijack! But what's your best old IPA can recipe?


----------



## decr (31/1/16)

I have made a couple of these with 1-1.5kg LDME and some dex depending how much LDME I've had at the time. The yeast that comes with the tin seems like it's got two different types in it... It chewed through the batch no worries, dumping a new batch on the cake works aw well with same results. Except the latter takes off like a rocket.

Good base, I 'm going to try adding hops via some method as it seems a bit lacking. Got some cascade sitting there waiting, I imagine that should go well with it.

All in all not perfect but makes a nice drop as is.


----------



## mongey (31/1/16)

So did a reading at 1 week and I think it's tasting pretty good 

Coopers yeast is lagging a bit though. Still 1018. With us05 I'm usually down to FG or pretty damn close at a week.


----------



## Marcus (5/5/16)

Gents,

Made this one up few months back... Just tasted this out of the keg after about 6 weeks of maturing. Tis a fine brew. 

1x can Coopers American IPA
1x can Blackrock Ultra Light Malt
500g Light DME
Safale US05
10g Galaxy Hops
40g Centennial Hops
40g Citra Hops

Cans, DME and 10g Galaxy, 20g Centennial, 20g Citra all in to the fermenter with a bit of boiling water, topped up with cold water to 21litres and pitched yeast in the 20s. 

After 1 week dry hopped 20g citra 20g centennial. 

Then kegged a week after that with a few days cold crashing.

Matured for 6 weeks. Awesome brew. 

As always could do with a bit more aroma. Might dry hop in the keg next time. Will definitely be doing this one again.


----------



## Gigantorus (6/5/16)

Made this a few weeks ago. Turned out quite nice too. Definitely one to drink while its young.

Steeped the 2 malts for 40 mins @ 70C. All hops added at flame-out. Fermented at 18C for 7 days, then raised to 21C for 3 days, then cold crash for 4 days, then bottled.


[SIZE=12pt]1.7kg Coopers Brew A IPA Can[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]1.5kg Light Dry Malt Extract[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]250grams CaraMunich1 Malt[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]550grams CaraPils Malt[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]90grams Experimental Pine Fruit Hops[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]50grams Galaxy Hops[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]1 American Ale Yeast packet (plus yeast from under can lid)[/SIZE]



﻿


----------

